# Nerve Block



## JCampbell (Sep 7, 2012)

Does an anesthesiologist have to have an order by the physician in order to perform a nerve block?

Also, does anyone have a  good resource to find more information in regards to post operative pain control done by an anesthesiologist?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## karras (Sep 19, 2012)

There is some info in the back of the Relative Value Guide.  I'd also try the Anesthesia Answer Book.  

Kim


----------

